# Muslim posters Meet Up - Vote for a date



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Salams,
Votes for the meet up date please. I've deliberately kept it as lunchtime so that if people who live out of London would like to attend, it will be possible for them to make it as a day trip.

love

Snowbelle


----------

